# Anyone know good spots in Northern Michigan?



## ReignofInvertebrates (Jun 10, 2014)

Hey guys.  I live in northern MI, and am looking for good places to herp/bug hunt.  My goals would be to find some snakes, frogs, toads, and salamanders in terms of reptiles/amphibians.  I'm also looking to find some Tigrosa/Geolycosa wolfies, ground beetles, Dolomedes fishers, millipedes, and pretty much anything else that creeps and crawls.  It would be fun to gather a group of hobbyists, but I don't know how interested folks would be.


----------

